# World ranking IMO according to players



## albus (Aug 30, 2006)

If we take in consideration all players (e.j. lithuania with Jasikevicius , timinskas and serbia with all great players and brazil. This is my world ranking 2006:


1º USA
2º Argentina
3º Lituania
4º Serbia
5º Greece
6º France
7º Italy
8º Turkey
9º Brazil
10º Puerto rico
11º Germany
12 Croatia
13º Spain
14º Russia


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

spain is ranked too low and angola and china are absent so your list lacks credibility


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

jaja said:


> spain is ranked too low and angola and china are absent so your list lacks credibility


Well, Spain is definitely too low, but China and Angola don't belong anywhere near.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Can not claim to be an expert on this,but Slovenija should have a spot somewhere on this list.I thought by the thread title you meant that this was based on the opinions of the players,but clearly this is your opinion.Really Spain would stay pretty much where it is if everyone had all their players and Greece would fall behind the Serbs and the Lithuanians.Serbia,Lithuania and Spain would be much closer,but Spain would still be better in my opinion.

USA
Argentina
Spain
Lithuania
Serbia
Greece
Italy
France
Brazil


----------

